# how to use a bottomless



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

I had about three attempts before i was feeling better. I think i've been tamping too hard.

I still get splatters around the cup i use for the pour. is this normal or should it all start with that nice thick pour i see.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Splatters equals imbalance in distribution of coffee in the basket.

More coffee in some bits than others. ..

Even amount of coffee all the way around will help solve this.

Those splatters have always been there , its just your naked pf is showing em up....

Try ans balance and even extraction with taste in the cup. .

Out of interest what grinder are you using. How fresh is the coffee. Whats your prep method


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Coffee is straight out the packet this morning though it was ~3 weeks ago roasted. Using Eureka Zenith 65E. Imbalance of coffee is an interesting one, that might be it, i'm not _that_ careful about it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its more important to get a good tasting cup that espresso porn but an even extraction across a coffee puck will lead to a tastier cup and less chasing the grind while dialling in


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

well there's no time like the present to give it another try....


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

splatter is definitely less so, but still there.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

spatter is gone. Had to dial a lot more finer, to get 18g @ 36g for 27secs.


----------

